# Roommate Resqued this guy information help please



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Help with information on this betta please.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of info ya looking for?Hes a veiltail male,hard to tell by the pic but seems to be royal blue,and has been housed in hard water,with not enough changes,as per the pinholes and fin stiffness.Cant tell nothing else until you get a better pic of his color,which I understand is hard to do in the cup.

I can tell you by the fin length he is over a year old.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, so he was housed in hard water would my 10G guppy planted tank be good for him? Or maybe me 10G semi aggressive tank (Bichir and Knife Fish wont be here for long, and 1 Killi)? or my 30G community (7 rainbow, 1 molly, 2 dojo loaches)?

Food?

Oh and yes I will take all information I can to improve his life and keep him the happiest.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guppies he may try to fight.The 30 would be ok,but watch for aggression on any of the others,and if anyone gets fussy be prepared to move him.

Food should be high in protein,and best to feed pellets as opposed to flakes,but if you watch how much he eats then flakes will be fine.Frozen bloodworms are always welcomed as is the frozen brine shrimp.I dont feed freeze dried anything to my bettas,as they are prone to bloat.

Keep him warm,and plants are very welcome for bettas.Make sure he can reach the top for air and keep your waterchanges up.He should be good with all that.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

It may be mean but I have way to many guppies so if he thins the heard a little I wont be mad. Here are a couple more pictures of him.

EDIT: the first and thrid pictures are different not sure why they have the same thumb nail, something screwy happened when I downloaded it from Yahoo.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL well if you dont mind then he will most likely be happy in there.He is a very nice looking boy.I think by the pics he looks to be turquoise.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know I didn't think I would be happy with a betta but now I'm very excited to add him to the tank. Almost done drip aclimating him one more half water change in the cup and he will be FREE AT LAST! I think I might change the tank around before I put him in though.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Day 1 with Mr. Fins in the tank and he seems to be happy. A little aggressive towards the guppies but no attacks that I can see.


----------

